# Question



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

I was on a beach in SE Florida yesterday and I was fishing....and along came a guy , I would say early 60's, from New Jersey....and we talked a bit about long distance fishing.

He then informed me that he had cast 306 yards in competition with a spinning rod... While I am a quiet guy ....not very opinionated...I nodded my head in agreement...not doubting the man....no use getting into a heated arguments down here...they have a right to shoot first if they feel threatened.

I know that there are people on this board that could give me the *TRUTH* about things like that ....let's hear from the long distance casters....Richard opcorn:  :--|


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

nomadfl said:


> ....no use getting into a heated arguments down here...they have a right to shoot first if they feel threatened.


Seriously? 

God, what do they teach foreigners? I swear they are afraid of everything! 




nomadfl said:


> I know that there are people on this board that could give me the *TRUTH* about things like that ....let's hear from the long distance casters....Richard opcorn:  :--|


From Wikipedia: 

"Tournament casting is a sport in its own right, with the world record held by Danny Moeskops casting a distance of 286.63 meters (313.46 yards). "

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surf_fishing

10 yards off of a world record. You be the judge of the guy's statement. For my part, I say he is full of shit. But seriously, who am I?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

No he is full of sh**


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

could have been Reeling Rod?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

we do have a guy in nj who has thrown a spinner a shade over 300yds but it was with braid and not in a competition.opcorn:

and no it wasn't reeling rod....at least not yet!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I think it's always natural to want to "challenge" such statements of feat, but not always prudent or even necessary to do so.

Depending on the situation, I might have been tempted to ask (in astonishment, but with a twinkle in the eye ) for a "demonstration" of his superior technique, but in all honestly I would probably just ask a few questions to clue me in as to his actual knowledge on the sport.

Some of these guys have no idea just how outlandish their claims are, and think the rest of the general population is just as naive, so they believe they can get away with it. Quite frankly I never understood the need to embellish my abilities, a tape measure keeps me honest (and humble).

There will always be a few that want to impress us with tales that push the boundary of believability and beyond. 

At some point it becomes downright ridiculous. I feel no need to call them on it, I know better, and if they think they have impressed me, well they are only fooling themselves, not me, which is rather ironic when you think about it.

Since he claimed it was done in "competition" it would have been relatively easy to send him backpedaling, since there are no recorded casts of that distance in the U.S. by any official casting club.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I was in a well known tackle shop looking at distance fishing equipment about 3-4 years ago or so. Talking with the guy behind the counter (NOT the proprietor) he assured me this particular 3pc 15' custom rod would chunk a 6oz lead 470~ yards. I double checked by asking him, are you sure you don't mean feet? He assured me he meant yards. He went so far as to tell me they have it marked off in the channel where they throw it so he knows it was that far. I asked what reel he was using. He let me know it was a 6500CT. I smiled, nodded, and walked away. I figure I would just let him think he pulled one over on the tourist.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

now thats a high capacity spool!!!!!


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

tall mountain, sheer cliff and gale force tail wind.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

fish bucket said:


> we do have a guy in nj who has thrown a spinner a shade over 300yds but it was with braid and not in a competition.opcorn:
> 
> and no it wasn't reeling rod....at least not yet!


Who was it then? Mark Edwards


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I think this time I have to agree with Mark.. Guys do this all the time, and I can't tell you how many times i've heard " I can cast weight&bait over 150yards" only to be next to them and see it went 150ft.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

kmw21230 said:


> I can't tell you how many times i've heard " I can cast weight&bait over 150yards" only to be nex ttime them and see it went 150ft.


You don't understand... That's only because they were fishing the "sweet spot"


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

solid7 said:


> You don't understand... That's only because they were fishing the "sweet spot"


true...


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

It was probably Gary Born, left handed I think and he just might have done it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Gary Born did throw a measured cast over 300 yards. It was not in an organized competetition, it was actually on the beach with a very strong wind blowing down the beach. I think it was on a tourney rod with a spinning reel and braided line. 

Gary told me the story himself, I believe him. Gary was a very accomplished tourney caster in the 80's and early 90's and can still belt one out there a very long way. He's also one of the best surf-fishermen on the East Coast.

Tommy


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

See post below


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

I have spent the evening researching the story....His name is Gary Born, and he goes by Rusty Hook on some surf fishing boards...here is his story....sometimes the story is too true believe...but it must be. So because I had doubts...we really didn't get a chance to do some talking...my loss..Richard

The below is from another board

http://www.thebassbarn.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26774&page=2

May 2002

"The rumor of the 906 ft cast is true.It was in the fall of 2000. I was on the beach with a couple of OC Fishing Club members and one of them had just gotten a long cast rod from Hatteras Jacks and wanted to learn the pendulum cast. It was made to be a 13'8" spinner. I had a 6500 Daiwa Emblem that I over loaded with 6/20 Power Pro, 50lb Power Pro shocker and a 6oz. casting sinker.
When I say over load, I mean realy overloaded. 
The last 100 yds. of line was up and over the lip of the spool.I took great pain to make sure that the line was laid on the spool just right.
The wind was blowing hard 25-30 knots south, right down the beach. After a couple practice casts with another reel, not over loaded like the one I was going to use for the big cast I decided it was time. (At my age if you practice too much in one day the distance starts to decrease.)
I knew that I was going to get off either one great cast or procede to rip off a couple of guides with the gigantic air knot that may come off.
Well the line came off perfectly and I was amazed with the air time this cast had. There was no downward belly in the line, the wind was directly off my back and this sinker just kept going and going.

As many years that I have cast you would think that I wouldn't be excited with a practice cast with a couple of friends but I knew this one was special.

We laid the rod down and started to measure the cast. When we got to the sinker it was 906'. To make sure we measured it again heading back to the truck. 906' again. 

That's the story of the big cast.

For those of you not familiar with the distance casting rules. 
Power Pro, or any type of super braid is not allowed during compitition.

The cast is not recognized as any type of record.

I have often wondered, with the same conditions what the distance would be with 2/10 Power Pro. Maybe one day."


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

bingo.....that be the nj guy!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah Gary was and still is a heck of a caster. It's a shame I haven't seen him on the field recently.


The bolded quote below was what made me skeptical-- I knew no such cast has been done in competition.




> He then informed me that he had cast 306 yards *in competition *


And 306 yards would actually be 918 feet.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Gotta admit, my first reaction is always to declare BS... Let's face it, for every 20 guys who say they can throw even 200 yards, there might be 1 or 2 who actually can. Most people don't even have a clue what 300 yards looks like. My hat is off to him if he can do what he says.

For the record, I cannot even come close to those numbers, so I don't hold myself in any particular esteem. I just don't believe anything without something more tangible than the spoken word. A person's word just isn't worth that much these days....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

solid7 said:


> Gotta admit, my first reaction is always to declare BS... Let's face it, for every 20 guys who say they can throw even 200 yards, there might be 1 or 2 who actually can. Most people don't even have a clue what 300 yards looks like. My hat is off to him if he can do what he says.
> 
> For the record, I cannot even come close to those numbers, so I don't hold myself in any particular esteem. I just don't believe anything without something more tangible than the spoken word. A person's word just isn't worth that much these days....


300 + yd casts have been accomplished by only a very select few, so yeah it would be hard to take somebody I just met at their word that they had done it.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ive never met Mr. Born, but I fish a spring tournament every year and he usually ends up placing in the top 3 almost everytime... I also have somewhat of a Surf Fishing Yoda (mentor) that has taught me a lot things about fishing and he thinks very highly of Mr. born so that speaks volumes for me..


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

I was waiting for somebody to mention Gary. that seems to be the story he told me when we were swapping stories. mine was just short of 300yds using an HDX, Big Baitrunner,and 30lb suffix. I dumped the whole 300yd spool on the cast but when i took up the slack there was maybe 15 feet of braid back on the spool so i figured my cast was in the 875-885ft range. i was also throwing a 6oz sinker on a clipped down pully rig on hot august day with no wind at all.

when the casting tournaments were held at the cape henlopen fair grounds we used to get a lot of guys heading out to the beach stop off and claim they could hit 700ft with their gear, pay their entry fee, cast, and reel up and discover they were just short of 700ft most of them would be roughly 300-400ft short once this fact was revealed they would pack uo their gear and leave in embarassment. i know i was 1 of them when i went to a free casting seminar and figured i was hitting 700 only to find my sinker sitting at 250ish by the end of that day i was hitting 450 and 5 years later i was hitting 700 for real.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

markedwards said:


> when the casting tournaments were held at the cape henlopen fair grounds we used to get a lot of guys heading out to the beach stop off and claim they could hit 700ft with their gear, pay their entry fee, cast, and reel up and discover they were just short of 700ft most of them would be roughly 300-400ft short once this fact was revealed they would pack uo their gear and leave in embarassment. i know i was 1 of them when i went to a free casting seminar and figured i was hitting 700 only to find my sinker sitting at 250ish by the end of that day i was hitting 450 and 5 years later i was hitting 700 for real.


The measuring tape, the great equalizer.....


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Crazy Claims*

There are lots of Guys out there that say some crazy stuff and sometimes it is true.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

surf rat said:


> The funny thing is I am 50 years old, overweight.. ...I have outcast lots of guys that can dump their spool.


Not so funny when you consider the size of many of the top casters. They tend to be big boys... 

Seems there might be something to it.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

solid7 said:


> They tend to be big boys...


Well I have that part down pat, I just need to improve my gear and throwing motion


----------

